# subwoofer can't handle bass



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

For 2002 SE-R owners.

I got a new SE-R with the standard 7 speaker audio system with subwoofer. When I adjust the bass beyond the mid level, the subwoofer bottoms out and is distorted. I am taking it back to the dealer because I need more bass when I listen to my Tool CDs. 

I didn't get the Audio Fanatic package...I think I should have. Has anyone else had this problem with the standard SE-R audio? Does anyone have the Audio Fanatic package? Is it worth it? Should I go with aftermarket speakers instead?
Thanks for any advice!

Fitz


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*What I think....*

My opinion is that Yes the Audio Fanatic Pakage is a great deal, but you may want to consider aftermarket speakers. I'm not a car audio guru, so I really don't know, so I'm going to move this to Audio.

-Sam


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

I dont have the audio package but mine did the same thing, especially on custom burned cd's. I swapped them out for a nice set of aftermakets. Infinity gold in the back deck, Pioneer doors, 
and Polk tweets. I went with the Infinity stand-alone subwoofer for the bass. And w/o running any amps other than the internal sub, it sounds great! the sub thumps pretty hard for its size. the head unit puts out decent wattage to drive the aftermarket speakers rather well. And all the stereo shop did was tie into the cars existing sub cables, and bolt it down where the factory package goes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

It's factory! You can't really expect too much out of it. I have replaced speakers in quite a few of these cars because of this problem. The "sub" that is in the rear deck lid is not big by any means, (I think it's like a 6 inch) that little of a sub is only meant to throw out deeper mid bass, and that's it. As far as the factory speakers, there better than most, but still far from a really good sounding system. I would take the advice from the last guy, replace the 4 speakers, and look at getting an amp and a sub to put in the trunk. This car does have great potential to sound good. One of my buddies has a 02' spec v, with the Rockford system, and I think that setup rocks for a factory system.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, just get some aftermarket stuff. Audio Packages from dealers are just a waste, and probably cost more anyways. I would just get like a 10" or 2 or something like that, that will get you some nice bass, and then just a little amp. Sounddomain.com has a forum, you might want to check that out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks to everybody for your replies! Good advice!
Fitz


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

if your never going to upgrade anything then yes and if you dont want the aftermarket to get stolen get it....... if you like to get better clearer sound then dont......but wait if you dont get the sound pkg u cant get the sunroof i think they are changing that for the new 2003 models


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

like previously stated factory audio sucks even the factory system in a bentley sucks and thats a 250k + car. don't let names like infinity, rockford fosgate fool you. its no where near the quality than their aftermarket stuff. its also cheaper to get a small simple aftermarket system ( 4 coaxials powered by hu a 10 and a amp, to small for the kid though) than to upgrade so whynot go aftermarket. cheaper and better kind of like how very few proffesional installers use dynamat


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Get the factory system. That Fosgate system is pretty good, but not as good as a good aftermarket setup. This is what I would do.

You buy a new car, with a warranty, and why loose part of the warranty by adding something aftermarket? The SE-R Spec V is awesome from the factory. Just get their factory fosgate system with that 10" sub. It'll do fine if you're not crazy for music being loud like a concert. IF you do want it loud like a concert, invest in a Clifford $500 alarm system, $200 of dynomat, the stereo and some ear plugs. Your car will eventually start raddling from the mirrors to the interior.

If you build a system, I would recommend Dayton Titanics better than anything else on the market for the price. Go to: http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/show...&St3=41593571&DS_ID=3&Product_ID=117656&DID=7
It sells for $140 but when it's put in an awesome box, it'll blow you away! I've got their older version in thier titanic 1" mdf dado sealed box and you can feel the bass throughout the car and you can feel it outside the car too. Before I had two of them in a vented box and man, you could feel the air moving when you breathed through your nose. You could even feel the bass through your body and your hair. I hit well over 135db in side the car.

I'd also recommend using Ultimate full-range / component sets. They are reasonably priced too. You can get both the Ultimate speakers and the titanic from http://www.partsexpress.com If you want an alternative to the Titanic MK2, get the Ultimate ACW 1000. http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/show...0&St3=41593571&DS_ID=3&Product_ID=16057&DID=7

That way you could run all the same brand components. I wouldn't spend more than $140-150 for each $10 sub. These subs have awesome specs and I've had a 10" titanic and I know what they can do. You'll be very happy if you like loud/deep/accurate bass! 2 of the titanic's vented (25hz tuned) and even in a dual sealed .75 cu ft box will out bass 3 powerful JL 10's sealed (not the w7's, those are pretty awesome but cost a lot of $$$$$$$$$). I'd go for the Titanic for tight accurate, deep bass below 150hz, I'd go for the Ultimate for bass below 320hz (more rock & metal music that has lots of mid bass kick) w/ a little less deep bass quality. I think the Titanic has 5x the warranty than the ultimate.... I'm not sure but mine has a 5yr warranty.

Here's the specs:

$140 Titanic MKII (300w rms / 425w max)
Power handling: 300 watts RMS/425 watts max. *Voice coil diameter: 2" *Voice coil inductance: 2.48 mH *Nominal impedance: 4 ohms *DC resistance: 2.5 ohms *Frequency response: 25-400 Hz *Magnet weight: 84 oz. *Fs: 28 Hz *SPL: 90.2 dB 2.83V/1m *Vas: 1.35 cu. ft. *Qms: 9.55 *Qes: .43 *Qts: .41 *Xmax: 16 mm *Net weight: 19.5 lbs. *Dimensions: A: 10-15/16", B: 9-1/8", C: 5-3/4", D: 6-1/2". 

$150 Ultimate ACW 1000 (300w rms / 600w max)
* Power handling: 300 watts RMS/600 watts max * Voice coil diameter: 2-1/2" * Impedance: 4 ohms per coil * Frequency range: 25-400 Hz * Magnet weight: 120 oz. * Fs: 24.6 Hz * SPL: 89.4 dB 2.83V/1m * Vas: 1.22 cu. ft. * Qms: 9.43 * Qes: .42 * Qts: .40 * Xmax: 16 mm * Net weight: 12-1/2 lbs. * Dimensions: A: 10-5/8", B: 9-3/8", C: 7-1/4".


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

if installed correctly you can remove the system and not void your warranty face it stock sucks just like stock performance. why spend so much for dynamat when you can get cheaper but still better products like, raammat, brown bread, b quiet or cascade audio stuff. you spec v owners might think that rockford system is all high and mighty but compare it to a simple sony xplod system (damn i hate xplod) and you will see its just a factory system nothing more


----------

